# New to Forums !!



## Tayyylorddd93 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Fellas new to the whole forums thing so bare with me just wanted to introduce myself and say im glad to be apart of this forum. ready to start a new journey and make some new friends with positive and helpful tips to help me pursue my fitness goals any questions you guys have I will be happy to throw my positive feedback to ya and tell you what has worked for me in the past.. thanks again guys real excited


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2013)

Tayyylorddd93, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Christsean (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro......
*


----------



## brazey (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## DaMaster (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 31, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Scyxx (Oct 31, 2013)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 31, 2013)

glad to have ya. welcome. always nice to see ppl from chitown


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey there.. Got a website you track calories and macros? Helped me a lot.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

*Welcome!*


----------



## trommler (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## ace100 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

